# Secondary Infertility



## lyzzibeth (Apr 1, 2015)

We have a 10 year old conceived naturally but when it came to number 2 had various issues and discovered I have severe endometriosis. I had this removed but still nothing. I'm 40 in July and literally can't stand it I've never not wanted a birthday so much in my life. Everyone around me has had number 2 or even 3 and other friends who had previously struggled are now pregnant. I'm desperate for my son to have a sibling we hardly have any family anyway and the thought of him being alone when he's older is too much to bear. Friends don't know what to say anymore, I'm at the point where I can't be bothered to pretend everything is OK anymore (9 years of trying has taken its toll) we previously tried IVF but never got started each time we went there was something else wrong, high AMH, cyst on ovary, couldn't find ovary!!!! I think we have to give IVF another go, I can't accept him being an only child, it's killing me 😢 (PS anyone in West Yorkshire?) xx


----------



## beth_brown (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, sorry to hear about your situation. Good to know about your 10 year old  
My husband and I are having problems too. My friend suggested this clinic in Kiev, Ukraine called BioTexCom. They are supposed to be good with IVF and other issues. I hope you find happiness again!


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, lyzzibeth. Sorry to know about all you have been through. 
My story is very similar. My husband and I are having trouble while TTC a second child. We already have a 10 years old child.  We are considering IVF and surrogacy. The issue is that I'm 47 years old!! and he is 48.
I think surrogacy will be the best option for us. Have you thought about that?
I also heard that doing IVF or surrogacy abroad is cheaper. 
I'm currently looking for info about it. I will keep you updated. But probabilities of success are high and results are worth it. That keeps me motivated to try. We should never lose hope.
Please, don't give up and keep on trying. I'm sure you will have great news soon


----------



## Opossum (Oct 8, 2015)

im the same only 10 years younger... we have a tiny family, my son no cousins (and unlikely to have any, SIL had a hystorectomy and my siblings are also infertile) it hurts to know my son could end up alone, I think thats a big part of why I cant give up or quit... the years go by so quick though and the age gap will be so big now


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Opossum.. you definitely shouldn't give up..Age difference seems huge now.. but it won't be a big deal later. And these days it is a common thing. Many couples who have sons in their 20s or 30s are having children again. If there are still chances for you to be pregnant or to conceive in one way or another, you should keep trying..
You are still young!


----------

